# Nismo rotors



## RedB14SER (Nov 19, 2002)

Does anyone know around how much and where i could get the Nismo rotors for a B14 SE-R? If they do could you guys PM me thanx.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

RedB14SER said:


> *Does anyone know around how much and where i could get the Nismo rotors for a B14 SE-R? If they do could you guys PM me thanx. *


nx2000 rotors and calipers. There is no such thing as nismo brakes.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

But what about all of those brakes in the NISMO cat(JPN)? hehe


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

*NISMO USA!*

when are we gonna get to browse an US nismo catalog? i read in autoweek that there are parts coming out for the 350z 
here's the link:
nismo news 
this line was interesting tho:
"For the first year or so, Nissan will concentrate on establishing Nismo for the Nissan brand. Infiniti will get Nismo parts only for the G35 sedan and coupe, then must wait to get more "R Spec" parts, Stukenberg said"
wow, first official news ive heard about nismo usa in a long time

o yeah... i found this too:
nismo news 2


----------

